
A very British crisis: One man’s 11hr mission to make internet-connected tea - morehuman
http://www.thememo.com/2016/10/12/smart-home-internet-of-shit-internet-of-things-iot-tea-smart-kettle-mark-rittman/
======
Cozumel
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12692034](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12692034)
(1 hour ago, 22 comments)

